# FXZ on linux only system?



## basoodler (Mar 1, 2012)

Hello,

I can't seem to find instructions for the fastboot commands in debian to flash 905 back on my phone. I tried installing RSD lite with "Wine" but it gets stuck in initializing and never installs.

What am I missing here?	Linux Mint/cinnamon 64bit.

desreguard: I finally found the DL link

http://www.mediafire.com/?6etxwm905jros97


----------

